# Emotiva USP-1 output impedance



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Is the output impedance of the USP-1 compatible with an amp with an input impedance of 10k Ohm or would one need a Samson S-Convert?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You wont need an S-convert as the USP-1 has both unbalanced and Balanced outputs.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The RSP-1 did have balanced outputs, but alas, the USP-1 only has a balanced subwoofer output. The main LR speaker outputs are unbalanced RCA.

http://emotiva.com/usp1/usp1_back.jpg


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What amp are you planning to use?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Crown XLS802D


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Looking at the specifications on the Crown it does not have 1/4"TS inputs so you would need an S-convert in order to achieve the full output of the amp.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree with Tony. The S-Convert is definitely a good call and a great value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

